

Ask HN: Good applied calculus / differential equations book? - haliax

Does anyone know of a good book which teaches calculus by giving examples from practical application? Something in the spirit of the O'Reilly cookbook series would be amazing...hell, if anyone from O'Reilly reads this, a Calculus Cookbook, or a series of Maths cookbooks would be really, REALLY, cool.
======
sandGorgon
Read first : <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=733369>

then <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=772012>

~~~
weaksauce
I don't know if your recommendations are on target for this guys request. He
wants more of a cookbook approach to learning calculus and DE with a focus on
actual applications. The second link with the book on analysis seems to be
much more depth than breadth. The breadth approach is more in line with a
cookbook way to learn.

